# Erstes Programm bei Sourceforge: Was muss ich beachten?



## JPKI (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Kollegen,

angeregt durch diesen Thread hab ich mich entschlossen, einen etwas erweiterten Schriftartenauswahldialog zu schreiben und diesen ins Internet zu stellen.
Da dies mein erstes Programm ist, das veröffentlicht werden soll, hab ich da hinsichtlich der Rechtslage und der Dokumentation ein paar Fragen:

1) *Wo* kann ich mein Programm am einfachsten als OpenSource-Programm "unterbringen"? Ist www.sourceforge.net dazu geeignet?
2) Wie sieht das mit der/den *Lizenzen* aus? Unter welche stelle ich mein Programm am besten?
2) Um eine einfache Bedienung zu gewährleisten, möchte ich natürlich ein Javadoc erstellen. Muss dieses nun zwangsläufig *komplett auf Englisch sein oder können Teile auch auf Deutsch* dokumentiert werden?
3) *Wie ausführlich* muss dieses Javadoc ausfallen?
4) Ich bin noch *minderjährig*. Ist das ein Problem (man weiss ja nie, deshalb frage ich zur Sicherheit lieber nach)?
5) Falls es noch etwas zu beachten gibt, weisst mich bitte darauf hin.


----------



## MasterEvil (30. Mai 2007)

Für meinen Kommentare übernehme ich keine Haftung, aber ich versuche nach besten Wissen und Gewissen zu antworten *hrrhrr*

1. Jap Sourceforge oder auch Berlios sind sehr gut dafür geeignet.
2. Das musst du selbst entscheiden, ich finde die BSD sehr genial aber LGPL ist natürlich auch empfehlenswert. Musst du dich halt mal mit auseinandersetzen was diese denn letztendlich überhaupt regeln und ob du das auch so willst. Du kannst dir ja auch ne eigene schreiben 
2(3). Du kannst die doch auch komplett auf deutsch erstellen, aber einsprachig währe wohl schon vom Vorteil, gemixed ist nicht so toll.
3(4) Um so ausführlicher um so besser, aber viele professionelle Libs haben auch keine großartig ausführliche Doku, kommt auch drauf an wie selbsterklärend die Funktionen/Objekte etc. sind.


----------



## Gast (30. Mai 2007)

4) das deutsche urheberrecht sieht kein mindestalter vor, um urheberrechte zu beanspruchen. (ok, wahrscheinlich wird ein alter von 7 jahren implizit nötig sein, aber du bist wahrscheinlich doch ein wenig älter ). mit urheberrecht kommt auch das recht, seine publikationen unter jedes beliebige lizenzrecht zu stellen. also von der seite her gibs keine probleme.


----------



## kleiner_held (30. Mai 2007)

2. Solange du alleiniger Urheber bist, kannst du auch das gleiche Programm spaeter unter einer anderen Lizenz nochmal veroeffenlichen oder auch unter einer kommerziellen Lizenz vertreiben. Wenn du also dein Programm z.B.: unter GPL veroeffentlichst, gelten die Lizenzbeschraenkungen natuerlich nicht fuer dich - sprich du musst Modifikationen nicht zwangslaeufig auch wieder unter GPL veroeffentlichen. Ich sag das nur weil es in der Hinsicht schon oefters Missverstaendnisse gab.


----------



## JPKI (30. Mai 2007)

Schon mal danke an alle. Nur noch eine Frage: Wenn ich nur Klassen aus der Standard-Java-API benutze, muss ich dann noch irgendwo angeben, wie und womit ich das Programm geschrieben hab (eigentlich handelt es sich um ein Paket, ist halt sowas wie der JFileChooser oder JColorChooser)?
Ich will nun mal alles richtig machen, beim ersten richtigen Programm, deshalb frag' ich so penibel nach.


----------



## NTB (30. Mai 2007)

Nein, Du musst gar nichts angeben.
Du musst nichtmal eine Doku schreiben.

Sourceforge bietet Dir einfach eine Plattform an, auf der Du Dein Programmierprojekt managen kannst. Wieviel Du machst und nutzt, ist einzig und allein Deine Sache.
Du kannst mit Deinem Programm anstellen was Du willst.


----------



## JPKI (30. Mai 2007)

Prima. Alle Fragen beantwortet. Wenn das Programm endlich im Web steht (am Wochenende) werd ich mal 'n Link posten...

Nochmals vielen lieben Dank an alle, die mir geholfen haben   :toll:  :applaus:


----------



## Hilefoks (30. Mai 2007)

JPKI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2) Wie sieht das mit der/den *Lizenzen* aus? Unter welche stelle ich mein Programm am besten?


Ich würde die BSD oder die LGPL nehmen. Eine eigene würde ich auf keinen Fall entwickeln - dadurch fängt man sich nur inkompatibilitäten mit anderen Lizenzen ein.

Die BSD Lizenz ist immer dann ganz nett wenn man eine Technologie (neues Netzwerkprotokoll, neues Dateisystem, etc.) schnell grosse verbreitung finden soll. LGPL eher wenn du möchtest das deine Arbeit respektiert wird und dein Programm frei bleiben soll - LGPL schließt kommerzielle Nutzung nicht aus! Allerdings darf im Gegensatz zur BSD Lizenz niemand deinen Code verändern ohne das dieser neue Code ebenfalls wieder freigegeben wird.



			
				JPKI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2) Um eine einfache Bedienung zu gewährleisten, möchte ich natürlich ein Javadoc erstellen. Muss dieses nun zwangsläufig *komplett auf Englisch sein oder können Teile auch auf Deutsch* dokumentiert werden?


Ideal ist schon englisch - das ist die "Sprache der Entwickler". Es verbietet dir aber keiner deine Doku auf deutsch zu schreiben. Allerdings werden weniger Entwickler deine Doku verstehen können.



			
				JPKI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3) *Wie ausführlich* muss dieses Javadoc ausfallen?


So viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich. So, das man versteht wie deine Bibliothek anzuwenden ist wenn man die Doku und die Methoden-Signaturen liest.



			
				JPKI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 5) Falls es noch etwas zu beachten gibt, weisst mich bitte darauf hin.


Benutze Subversion, nicht CVS. Sourceforge bietet beides. Subversion kann u.A. sauber mit Verzeichnissen umgehen, was ein grosser Vorteil gegenüber CVS ist.



			
				kleiner_held hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. Solange du alleiniger Urheber bist, kannst du auch das gleiche Programm spaeter unter einer anderen Lizenz nochmal veroeffenlichen oder auch unter einer kommerziellen Lizenz vertreiben.


Wenn das Programm bisher aber unter einer freien Lizenz steht kann mich keiner daran hinter diese Version weiter zu entwickeln. ;-)


MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## kleiner_held (31. Mai 2007)

Hilefoks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn das Programm bisher aber unter einer freien Lizenz steht kann mich keiner daran hinter diese Version weiter zu entwickeln. ;-)


Das ist richtig, aber, um an Beispiel zu bleiben, du musst deine weiterentwickelte Version zwingend auch wieder unter GPL stellen, während JPKI seine weiterentwickelte Version je nach eigenem Ermessen halt nicht unter GPL stellen muss und auch exklusiv kommerziell vertreiben darf.

Dieser Unterschied wird halt manchmal nicht erkannt und ich habe schon Leute getroffen, die die GPL mit der Begründung ablehnten, dass sie dann alle Rechte an ihrer Software verlieren. Das ist eben nicht so, da das Urheberrecht sehr konsequent zwischen Copyright (im Deutschen eigentlich auch Urheberrecht) und Lizenz unterscheidet. Gerade in Deutschland ist das Urheberrecht nicht übertragbar und der Autor behält alle Rechte an seinem Werk und kann nur Nutzungslizenzen erteilen (wobei aber natürliche auch Exklusivlizenzen möglich sind)


----------



## Gast (31. Mai 2007)

"Copyright (im Deutschen eigentlich auch Urheberrecht)"

mit solchen aussagen sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein, denn genau die schüren misverständnisse. da liegt ein fundamentaler unterschied im angelsäschsischen und deutschem recht zugrunde. das "copyright" kann jeder an einem werk beantragen, womit er tatsächlich alle rechte an einem werk besitzt. der urheber muss also nicht der rechte inhaber seines werkes sein.

nach deutschem recht besitzt der urheber eines werkes immer urheberrechte. die folge daraus ist, dass ein urheber diese rechte auch nicht verlieren kann. man kann natürlich z.b. etwas tolles schaffen und dann alle rechte daran exklusiv an eine firma o.ä. verkaufen, aber selbst damit erlischt nicht das urheberrecht. sollte man diesen "exklusivvertrag" brechen, indem man das werk doch noch anderweitig verbreitet, handelt man sich höchstens eine konventionalstrafe wegen vertragsbruch o.ä. ein, aber die rechte an seinem werk behält man trotzdem.

kurzgefasst: es ist völlig egal, unter welche lizenz man seine software stellt. man behält immer urheberrechte an ihr,


----------



## kleiner_held (31. Mai 2007)

Eine Anmerkung in Klammern aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen zu zitieren und sich dann mit erhobenem Zeigefinger danebenstellen - das kann ich leiden.
Dass Copyright und Uhrheberrecht teilweise sehr unterschiedliche Konzepte beinhalten ist schon klar, und ich habe in meinem Post auch nichts anderes behauptet.


----------



## JPKI (3. Jun 2007)

Kleine Verspätung im Programm: Das Ding ist jetzt bei Sourceforge angemeldet, muss aber noch binnen zwei Werktagen überprüft werden (warum auch immer^^).


----------



## JPKI (4. Jun 2007)

Ich weiss, das ist jetzt ne ganz dumme Frage: Mein Projekt wurde jetzt bei Sourceforge akzeptiert...
Nur wie stelle ich jetzt die Dateien zum Herunterladen bereit???
Ich klicke mich da durch alle möglichen Menüs und Listen aber komme nicht weiter! Möchte lediglich die JAR-Datei, den Javadoch-Ordner und die Quelldateien hochladen, sodass der Benutzer aussuchen kann, was er runterladen möchte. Wie geht das?


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jun 2007)

http://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=6445&group_id=1
We CVS und SSH funktionieren ist dir geläufig?


----------



## JPKI (4. Jun 2007)

Hochgeladen hab ich die Dateien jetzt. Wie kann ich jetzt die Programmdownloadseite gestalten? Verzeiht die penible Fragerei, aber ich komm momentan echt nicht weiter und/oder steh aufm Schlauch.


----------



## JPKI (4. Jun 2007)

Hat sich geklärt, musste die Seite, auf die Wildcart verlinkt hat, nur mal genau lesen. Danke nochmals.

GESCHAFFT!
Sieht zwar sehr unprofessionell aus, aber dafür, dass ich erst 16 Jahre alt bin, Java nur zum Spass programmiere und die Download-Seite in nur 15 Minuten "zusammengebappt" hab, bin ich recht zufrieden:
sourceforge.net/project/platformdownload.php?group_id=197469


----------



## lumpeh (6. Jun 2007)

nicht vergessen in deine manifesdatei der jar datei auch die main class anzugeben, sonst kann man das programm nicht mit doppelklick auf die jar starten


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Jun 2007)

Das Programm ist wohl eher als Komponente zu sehen, denn als eigenständiges Programm. Von daher ist diese Angabe in der Manifestdatei nicht notwendig.


----------



## lumpeh (6. Jun 2007)

dann hab ich das wohl falsch verstanden ^^


----------

